# Contracts



## newtosnow (Nov 12, 2001)

Hi, Im new to the plowing business, and would be psyched if someone had a sample contract which has worked well for them, that they could share with me. Im sure Ill modify it a bit, but it would be of big help!! Thanks.


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

*DO A SEARCH*

DO A SEARCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! click on some of the links on plowsite for example chucks page!


----------



## newtosnow (Nov 12, 2001)

Just found out what a can of worms I was opening. I just designed my own contract, and answered ALMOST all my own questions. Sorry to be a bother.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

newtosnow, I'd sent you an email. Did you get it?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

I don't know how I missed this thread when first posted.

Welcome to plowsite newtosnow. I see you met screaming stslawncare.  He has a search fetish and can't help himself.
I think he was trying to tell you that there are some sample contracts on Chuck Smith's page http://www.snowplowing-contractors.com/

P.S. I wonder how stslawcare even knows IF you searched or not.


----------

